# Community > Resource Library >  Steven Rinella - Adventures from the Life of an American Hunter

## Flyblown

Fellas

I can highly recommend this book, really enjoyed it. I started watching Meat Eater episodes on Netflix and then downloaded a bunch, now I'm onto the books. Top draw read this. 

It's on loan to a mate, as soon as its back I'll happily loan it out to the next bloke.

Won't do anyone any good just sitting on a shelf.

----------


## MSL

Yes please

----------


## Flyblown

All good, @MSL first up, followed by @dannyb.

We'll revisit it then dannyb is done.

I'll chase up my mate, he'll have it a week or two more I'd imagine.

----------


## Flyblown

Fellas, @dannyb is reading this book now and it'll be available for the next bloke soon. 

Drop him a line if you want it next and I'm sure he'll send it on. 

Great read!

----------


## Lucky

Thanks @Flyblown have asked Dannyb if I could be next in line .

----------


## dannyb

> Thanks @Flyblown have asked Dannyb if I could be next in line .


Hey @Lucky , will pm you when I'm finished reading it.

----------


## dannyb

Book is now on its way to @Lucky have pm'd you tracking number
Sorry it's taken so long.  @Flyblown FYI

----------


## rusl

If you hav'nt heard it before get into his podcast, some very entertaining stuff and allot of behind the scenes stuff, you can somtimes get the full rundown on a week trip that gets cut down to a 20mins tv show. The meat tree 1 and 2 I think we're probably the best podcasts but there's some golden ones in there.

----------


## Flyblown

Yup I'm big into the podcasts now @rusl. I grabbed a few and listened then on the plane over to the UK, and I routinely listen to them when I'm reloading.

I started paying more attention to the cookery side of what he does too, with some great results.

----------


## rusl

Haha yea @Flyblown listening to them there podcasts ended up with me getting his cook book, which was probably a good thing as my cooking was pretty average, he turned me onto slow cooked venison, pulled with a fork and put into tacos, that's a good meal.

----------

